# Salpicando el relato



## Cigarraverde

Bon dia a tots! Com faríeu la traducció de "*salpicando el relato, *de vez en cuando se filtraban casos de abuso ..." Esguitant el relat? No sé, em sona una mica estrany. 
Igual és millor refer l'expressió "interrompent el relat" "tallant el relat", escampats pel relat? Buf!, no sé.
Gràcies


----------



## Bevj

Bienvenido al foro. 
Por favor danos la fuente del texto y explica de qué se trata.  Gracias.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Hola, gràcies per la benvinguda. 
Es tracta d'un text que estic traduint per a la presentació d'un projecte. La font soc jo mateixa. Ho vaig escriure en castellà per a castellanoparlants i ara he de traduir-ho. Hi ha moltes coses que les estic canviant directament en comptes de traduir, però aquesta part la volia conservar.


----------



## Penyafort

Com diu en Bevj, hi manca context. "Salpicando el relato"... ¿de qué? Si es tracta dels casos d'abús, sí trobo que "escampats pel relat" podria ser acceptable en aquesta oració.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Ah entenc! A veure: 
Salpicando este relato, de vez en cuando se filtraban abusos de poder que siempre acababan en el saco de las manzanas podridas.
Traducció: Escampats pel relat, de tant en tant es filtraven casos d'abús de poder que sempre anaven a parar al cistell de les pomes podrides.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Clar, el relat ha quedat explicat al paràgraf anterior.
Per cert, gràcies Penyafort. Crec que tens raó.


----------



## Penyafort

L'Optimot ofereix *omplir *o *farcir *en aquest sentit de "salpicar algo de X". Naturalment això dependrà del sentit que vulguis donar-li. Al meu parer, _escampats _dona més la sensació que apareixen de tant en tant, que crec que és allò que en el fons vols dir.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Penyafort said:


> L'Optimot ofereix *omplir *o *farcir *en aquest sentit de "salpicar algo de X". Naturalment això dependrà del sentit que vulguis donar-li. Al meu parer, _escampats _dona més la sensació que apareixen de tant en tant, que crec que és allò que en el fons vols dir.


Sí, omplir o farcir no li donarien el sentit que són com bolets que surten per ací i per allà. Moltes gràcies Penyafort. 
M'ha sorprès molt la velocitat de la resposta. Sempre miro els fòrums, però no havia fet consultes pròpies pensant que les respostes no arribarien a temps.


----------



## Elxenc

Per a mi "esguitant" dóna idea plena del que vol dir i seria la traducció perfecta des del castellà. De fet esguitar és el verb que usem els valencians o la majoria. Quan esguitem amb un líquid les gotes queden repartides per la superfície d'una manera poc uniforme. Si hi haguera intenció de "salpicar" també podria "quadrar" arruixar.


----------



## Dymn

Jo també trobo que _esquitxar _(o_ esguitar _si ho fas en valencià) seria una bona traducció. Quan algú es veu involucrat en un cas de corrupció diem que n'està _esquitxat_. 

_"Escampar" _em suggereix més aviat la idea d'una massa uniforme que es va estenent, més que no pas casos que van sorgint com bolets de manera caòtica, o com adobant una amanida. I no entenc per què passaria a ser el relat qui escampa els casos?


----------



## Xiscomx

No n'estic segur, però em sembla que _'salpicando el texto' _s'empra expressament aquí com una mena d'objecció o dificultat d'allò que es diu a continuació. Suggeresc l’ús _dejectant el text_ o _deslluint el text_, tot sense entrar en cavil·lacions i deduccions imaginàries per manca de context.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Gràcies, Eixenc. La veritat és que se'm feia estrany "esguitar" perquè mai l'he fet servir en aquesta accepció. Igual tens raó, però bo, finalment no em sembla massa lluny del que volia dir "escampat pel relat". És com una cosa que va sorgint de tant en tant, però també em va bé el sentit creixent.


Elxenc said:


> Per a mi "esguitant" dóna idea plena del que vol dir i seria la traducció perfecta des del castellà. De fet esguitar és el verb que usem els valencians o la majoria. Quan esguitem amb un líquid les gotes queden repartides per la superfície d'una manera poc uniforme. Si hi haguera intenció de "salpicar" també podria "quadrar" arruixar.


----------



## Cigarraverde

Xiscomx said:


> No n'estic segur, però em sembla que _'salpicando el texto' _s'empra expressament aquí com una mena d'objecció o dificultat d'allò que es diu a continuació. Suggeresc l’ús _dejectant el text_ o _deslluint el text_, tot sense entrar en cavil·lacions i deduccions imaginàries per manca de context.


Gracies Xiscomx per la resposta. El relat no és qui escampa o esguita els casos. Són els casos els que esguiten o s'escampen pel relat uniforme. 
M'agrada dejectant, me'l quedo.


----------

